

How a paywalled, social-media-ignoring, news site became a dominant force - ojbyrne
http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/01/how-a-tightly-paywalled-social-media-ignoring-anti-copy-paste-gossipy-news-site-became-a-dominant-force-in-nova-scotia/

======
ojbyrne
I had to leave a few words out of the title to fit this in, the real title is:
"How a tightly paywalled, social-media-ignoring, anti-copy-paste, gossipy news
site became a dominant force in Nova Scotia"

